# Chorlito (y otros golpes en la cabeza)



## mimica

Hola a todos! En Sevilla he oído que se le llama "el chorlito" al pequeño golpe que se le da a uno cuando dice una tontería o algo así. Me interesa qué palabra se usa en el resto de España y en otros países de habla hispana para expresar lo mismo. Gracias!


----------



## LondonBcn

Colleja: golpear con la palma de tu mano la nuca de la persona.
Capón: golpear con uno de los nudillos de la mano la cabeza de la persona.

Yo diría que el más común es colleja...


----------



## mimica

Sí, pero yo no me refiero a ninguno de estos movimientos. Se trata del gesto que se utiliza para jugar a las chapas. Se sujeta la parte de la uña del dedo corazón con el pulgar y entonces se lanza para que golpée la cabeza  A esto le llaman un chorlito, por lo menos en Sevilla...


----------



## murciana

Ahora que leo mejor la pregunta, por aquí decimos "*dar una colleja*" al hecho de dar con la palma de la mano en la parte de atrás de la cabeza de alguien.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

murciana said:


> por aquí decimos "*dar una colleja*" al hecho de dar con la palma de la mano en la parte de atrás de la cabeza de alguien.


Murciana, hija, que no es eso lo que pregunta  
Sino esto (muy bien explicado por cierto):  


mimica said:


> Se trata del gesto que se utiliza para jugar a las chapas. *Se sujeta la parte de la uña del dedo corazón con el pulgar y entonces se lanza para que golpée la cabeza*  A esto le llaman un chorlito, por lo menos en Sevilla...


Nunca lo he llamado de ninguna manera (porque efectivamente no es ni colleja ni capón), pero voy a preguntar y entonces... volveré . 
(Parece que los andaluces lo usan mucho, ya que tiene nombre propio...)


----------



## LondonBcn

aaaah ya se a que te refieres...pero no se como le llaman...tampoco es una cosa que hagamos mucho por el noreste...


----------



## Bloodsun

Me acabo de acordar... Acá a veces también se dice *"dar un chirlo"*, expresión que puede tener su origen en *chorlito*. Sin embargo, chirlo se asocia más con el castigo que se daba (y se da, todavía) a los niños pequeños cuando hacían berrinche o se portaban mal. _"Te voy a dar un chirlo, ¿¿eh??"_. Sería como un golpe en la cola, aunque por extensión puede llegar a darse en cualquier parte. 

No me sonaría nada mal si alguien me hablara de pegarle un *chirlo* en la cabeza a ese tonto.

Saludos.


----------



## Cbes

mimica said:


> Sí, pero yo no me refiero a ninguno de estos movimientos. Se trata del gesto que se utiliza para jugar a las chapas. Se sujeta la parte de la uña del dedo corazón con el pulgar y entonces se lanza para que golpée la cabeza  A esto le llaman un chorlito, por lo menos en Sevilla...



Se a lo que te refrís, no se el nombre real (si es que esta acción lo tiene), se acostumbra a hacerlo no en la cabeza sino en la oreja (especialmente doloroso cuando hace frío ), el nombre que yo conozco es "tinklillo", aclaro que es la primera vez en mi vida que escribo esta palabra y supongo, solo supongo, que viene del inglés tinkle, ya que esa sería la idea original de la acción: hacerte tintinear las orejas, jejeje


----------



## clares3

Hola
Me suena que lo de chirlo lo oía yo de pequeño, allá por la alta edad media. Lo he buscado en el DRAE y, sorpresa, salvo que no especifica cómo se da ese golpe que han explicado tan bien mimica y Aldonza/Coyote.

*chirlo**.*



*1. *m. Herida prolongada en la cara, como la que hace la cuchillada.

*2. *m. Señal o cicatriz que deja después de curada.

*3. *m. germ. *Golpe que se da a alguien*.


----------



## Antpax

mimica said:


> Sí, pero yo no me refiero a ninguno de estos movimientos. Se trata del gesto que se utiliza para jugar a las chapas. Se sujeta la parte de la uña del dedo corazón con el pulgar y entonces se lanza para que golpée la cabeza  A esto le llaman un chorlito, por lo menos en Sevilla...



Hola:

A eso en mi barrio se le llama una "toba", pero a veces también se usa "toba" para otro tipo de golpes.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Ming Dang Go

mimica said:


> Se trata del gesto que se utiliza para jugar a las chapas. Se sujeta la parte de la uña del dedo corazón con el pulgar y entonces se lanza para que golpée la cabeza  ...


 
Hola,

En la zona de Levante: "una toba". Se encuentra a menudo en los chistes de Forges.

Saludos.


----------



## Lurrezko

mimica said:


> Sí, pero yo no me refiero a ninguno de estos movimientos. Se trata del gesto que se utiliza para jugar a las chapas. Se sujeta la parte de la uña del dedo corazón con el pulgar y entonces se lanza para que golpée la cabeza  A esto le llaman un chorlito, por lo menos en Sevilla...


 
 En mi tierra es un capirotazo.

_*capirotazo**.*_

_*1. *m. Golpe que se da, generalmente en la cabeza, haciendo resbalar con violencia, sobre la yema del pulgar, el envés de la última falange de otro dedo de la misma mano._

_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## Cbes

Gracias Lurrezko
entonces lo que yo llamaba tinklillo es un capirotazo
¿Tendrá algo que ver con el capirote?, no me imagino la relación


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Lurrezko oinak said:


> _*capirotazo**.*_
> _*1. *m. Golpe que se da, generalmente en la cabeza, haciendo resbalar con violencia, sobre la yema del pulgar, el envés de la última falange de otro dedo de la misma mano._


¡Vaya definición! . Van a tener que adjuntar una foto o algo así.
Me parece más clara la referencia al juego de las chapas de _mimica._


----------



## Bloodsun

Lurrezko oinak said:


> _*capirotazo**.*_
> 
> _*1. *m. Golpe que se da, generalmente en la cabeza, haciendo resbalar con violencia, sobre la yema del pulgar, el envés de la última falange de otro dedo de la misma mano._



Más clara no podría estar la definición. Hay que imaginarse lo que haríamos para mandar a volar a una pequeña hormiga u araña que se posara sobre el libro que estamos leyendo. *Tik!* (onomatopeya). A propósito, Cbes, se me ocurre que el Tinklillo que tu mencionas puede tener que ver con esto .

Nosotros no tenemos un nombre específico para esta acción, pero me parecía haber escuchado *capirotazo* alguna vez... Si tuviera que nombrarlo, usaría esta palabra. Pero la verdad es que quedaría medio descolocado, porque el 98% de los habitantes de mi país no comprendería lo que quisiera decir. Más sencillo es mostrarles directamente lo que pensamos hacer con sus cabezas...

Saludos.


----------



## Saúl Ortega

mimica said:


> Hola a todos! En Sevilla he oído que se le llama "el chorlito" al pequeño golpe que se le da a uno cuando dice una tontería o algo así. Me interesa qué palabra se usa en el resto de España y en otros países de habla hispana para expresar lo mismo. Gracias!


Si el golpe es en la cabeza, por aquí lo llamamos «coscorrón».


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Bloodsun said:


> Más clara no podría estar la definición.


Pues no sé, a mí me ha costado imaginar eso del ..._envés de la última falange de otro dedo de la misma mano._
Pero tal vez es que me falta experiencia en estas lides.


----------



## Bloodsun

aldonzalorenzo said:


> Pues no sé, a mí me ha costado imaginar eso del ..._envés de la última falange de otro dedo de la misma mano._
> Pero tal vez es que me falta experiencia en estas lides.



Imagina lo de la hormiguita, es más claro aún


----------



## Pinairun

A ver si encontráis más fácil el que da María Moliner:


> *capirotazo* m. Golpe ligero dado en la *cabeza; particularmente, el dado con un dedo dejándolo escapar bruscamente después de tenerlo sujeto con la yema de otro aplicada sobre su uña.


Yo sí.


----------



## clares3

Lurrezko oinak said:


> En mi tierra es un capirotazo.
> _*capirotazo**.*_
> 
> _*1. *m. Golpe que se da, generalmente en la cabeza, haciendo resbalar con violencia, sobre la yema del pulgar, el envés de la última falange de otro dedo de la misma mano._
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


Tiene todo su sentido: entendiendo que los dedos acaban en una cabeza y ésta lleva un capirote (en un capítulo del Quijote, cuando Sancho juzga en la ínsula Barataria, hay un acertijo en que entran los dedos con sus capirotes; lo comprobaré...) el dedo índice arrastra su cabeza sobre el reverso del pulgar y luego se dispara hacia delante con lo que propina un capirotazo.
Por cierto, alguien ha dicho que en el sur eso se llama una toba; yo he terminado por recordar que de pequeño se hablaba de "darle un chirle" a alguien, lo que sin duda era una corrupción de chirlo.


----------



## murciana

clares3 said:


> ...Por cierto, alguien ha dicho que en el sur eso se llama una toba; yo he terminado por recordar que de pequeño se hablaba de "darle un chirle" a alguien, lo que sin duda era una corrupción de chirlo.


 
¡Por fin he entendido el gesto! (ya me vale, eh aldonza! jiji). No sabía cómo se decía en español, por eso he preguntado a unos compañeros y me han dicho que es "*dar un chirle*"; coincido pues con mi paisano.


----------



## clares3

murciana;9767732 No sabía cómo se decía en español said:
			
		

> dar un chirle[/B]"; coincido pues con mi paisano.


 Y yo te agradezco, paisana, que tú y tus compañeros me hayáis ratificado en mis recuerdos: era dar un chirle no un chirlo, al menos en la Murcia de los 50/60.


----------



## oa2169

Saúl Ortega said:


> Si el golpe es en la cabeza, por aquí lo llamamos «coscorrón».


 
También se le llama *cocacho*, son sinónimos según DRAE, pero se refiere a golpe dado con los nudillos en la cabeza:

*cocacho**.*
(De _coscacho_).
*1. *m._ Arg._,_ Bol._,_ Col._,_ Ec._ y_ Perú._ *coscorrón* (‖ golpe dado en la cabeza con los nudillos).

 Al golpe inicialmente detallado yo lo llamaría *papirote*:

*papirote**.*
*1. *m. Golpe en la cabeza.
*2. *m. coloq. Persona tonta, boba, corta de ingenio.


----------



## Lurrezko

Ya que estamos, ¿habrá una palabra para nombrar el gesto análogo que se hace al jugar a las canicas? En la línea críptica de la RAE, aventuro ésta:

_Acción de proyectar una canica u otro ingenio esférico haciendo resbalar con violencia, sobre el revés de la primera o segunda falange (o sobre la intersección de éstas) de los dedos índice o corazón, el envés de la última falange del pulgar de la misma mano._


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Lurrezko oinak said:


> Ya que estamos, ¿habrá una palabra para nombrar el gesto análogo que se hace al jugar a las canicas? En la línea críptica de la RAE, aventuro ésta:
> _Acción de proyectar una canica u otro ingenio esférico haciendo resbalar con violencia, sobre el revés de la primera o segunda falange (o sobre la intersección de éstas) de los dedos índice o corazón, el envés de la última falange del pulgar de la misma mano._


 
Yo te apoyo. ¿Dónde hay que firmar? .
(Lo de la falange no sé si pasará la censura)


----------



## Colchonero

Es una toba. Lo que pasa es que ya hace mucho que los niños no juegan a las chapas ni a las canicas, pero ese es el nombre que usábamos de críos. Y cuando se hacía el gesto para golpear en la oreja de otro también se llamaba toba.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Aquí el juego de las *chapas* no consistía en arrojarlas contra nadie, sinó en hacer carreras con ellos por complicados circuítos que trazábamos en la tierra y con sus reglas _ad hoc_. Se impulsaban con el pulgar, cuya uña se apoyaba fuerte o suavemente, según fuese el tiro, en el interior de la segunda falange del dedo índice que servía de elemento proyecto, con la chapa situada en el suelor. En el juego de las _*bolas*_ o _*canicas*_ (aquí, para el tiro, la bola se sostenía entre la uña del pulgar y el interior del dedo índice), había varias modalidades, la más popular el *gua/guá*, que era el nombre del hoyo cónico donde había que introducir las bolas intentando desviar las de los contrarios, para lo que se usaban técnicas de billar produciéndose en los mejores tiros auténticas _carambolas_. El _acto de impulsar_ la chapa o la bola (canica) se llamaba *tirar*, pero el _tiro tramposo adelantando la mano_ se llamaba (se hablase en español o en gallego) *chuzar*, que es un significado especial del gallego chuzar (el enlace está con grafía lusista). Esta palabra y su significación primaria _se conserva en América_ (según la RAE, en Bolivia, Colombia y Nicaragua, en el sentido propio de 'punzar' o 'pinchar', del _sentido principal gallego_ de 'aguijonear el ganado').


----------



## Lurrezko

Colchonero said:


> Es una toba. Lo que pasa es que ya hace mucho que los niños no juegan a las chapas ni a las canicas, pero ese es el nombre que usábamos de críos. Y cuando se hacía el gesto para golpear en la oreja de otro también se llamaba toba.



Gracias En mi zona no se usa. Pero fíjate que en el capirotazo disparas el índice o el corazón (un capirotazo en la oreja, por ejemplo), mientras que para jugar a las canicas lo habitual era propulsar la bola con el pulgar (creo recordar). ¿A esto también le llamabais toba?

Edito para el comentario de Xiao: Por aquí la modalidad más popular también era el guá...


----------



## Bloodsun

Colchonero said:


> Es una toba. Lo que pasa es que ya hace mucho que los niños no juegan a las chapas ni a las canicas, pero ese es el nombre que usábamos de críos. Y cuando se hacía el gesto para golpear en la oreja de otro también se llamaba toba.



Sin embargo, entiendo que el movimiento es distinto en cada caso, ¿no? A una canica se le pega con el pulgar, tomando impulso en el índice. A una cabeza se le pega con el dedo índice, tomando impulso en el pulgar (capirotazo).

Saludos.


----------



## Colchonero

Lurrezko oinak said:


> Gracias En mi zona no se usa. Pero fíjate que en el capirotazo disparas el índice o el corazón (un capirotazo en la oreja, por ejemplo), mientras que para jugar a las canicas lo habitual era propulsar la bola con el pulgar (creo recordar). ¿A esto también le llamabais toba?


 
A eso le llamo ahora Alzehimer. ¡Ya no me acuerdo! Sí recuerdo que el golpe que se daba a la chapa (en circuitos complicadísimos, es cierto, y también en partidos de fútbol con las caras de los jugadores recortadas de los cromos) se llamaba toba. El gesto de tirar la canica... creo que sólo era eso, tirar.


----------



## JuanitooCarlos

mimica said:


> Hola a todos! En Sevilla he oído que se le llama "el chorlito" al pequeño golpe que se le da a uno cuando dice una tontería o algo así. Me interesa qué palabra se usa en el resto de España y en otros países de habla hispana para expresar lo mismo. Gracias!


 

En México GARNUCHO se da con el dedo medio, generalmente en el brazo.
En la cabeza, cuando se hace alguna tontería LE DAN UN ZAPE en la nuca, con todos los dedos alineados, de abajo hacia arriba . . . . . . .


----------



## Irama

Por aquí se decía coscorrón o (actualmente desusado) mojicón.


----------



## JuanitooCarlos

Irama said:


> Por aquí se decía coscorrón o (actualmente desusado) mojicón.


 
En mi pueblo se sigue usando el COSCORRÓN, pero eso es mas agresivo que el ZAPE ya que el coscorrón se da con los nudillos y el puño cerrado.


----------



## Señor K

oa2169 said:


> También se le llama *cocacho*, son sinónimos según DRAE, pero se refiere a golpe dado con los nudillos en la cabeza:
> 
> *cocacho**.*
> (De _coscacho_).
> *1. *m._ Arg._,_ Bol._,_ Col._,_ Ec._ y_ Perú._ *coscorrón* (‖ golpe dado en la cabeza con los nudillos).
> 
> Al golpe inicialmente detallado yo lo llamaría *papirote*:
> 
> *papirote**.*
> *1. *m. Golpe en la cabeza.
> *2. *m. coloq. Persona tonta, boba, corta de ingenio.



¿Cocacho? Yo siempre lo vi, conocí y escribí con "s": "coScacho"... por otro lado, también he escuchado las expresiones "coscorrón" y "papirotazo", si bien el primero es casi un arcaísmo (o mejor dicho, algo que diría -o "perpetraría"- una abuelita) y el segundo lo leí, pero no puedo recordar dónde. Sólo recuerdo "un certero papirotazo".

Referente a la pregunta primera, no podía determinar por qué el término "chorlito" me resultaba familiar (más allá de la expresión "¡cabeza de chorlito!", que supongo es conocida) en temas de golpes.

Leyendo los otros comentarios, me acordé: es porque acá en Chile existe lo que llamamos "chirlitos" (o "chirlos", está bien), que es el golpear el antebrazo de alguien (preferentemente la zona cercana a la mano) con la mano cuyos dedos índice y medio está estirados y juntos. Entonces, se baja el brazo con fuerza y con estos dos dedos se le deja un hermoso antebrazo rojo... 

Esto se hacía usualmente como penitencia.

Ahora, otros golpes que conozco son:

Paipa: Es un golpe que se da en la frente, con la palma extendida. Extremadamente simpático, ya que la gracia es darlo cuando el otro está desprevenido.  (aunque supongo que la gran mayoría de este tipo de golpes son así). 

Tungo: Golpe que se da en el cuello, abajo de la nuca, también con la palma extendida. Me dicen que también se le conoce como "cachamal", aunque no estoy seguro de compartir esa opinión. No sé qué tipo específico es, pero hace alusión a un golpe que se le da a alguien que comprendió mal algo.

Y otros golpes, la mayoría universalmente conocidos, son cachetadas, bofetadas, puñetazos, soplamocos y "cachuchazos" (golpe en la cabeza con la palma extendida)...

P.D.: ¡Qué entretenido está este hilo! Me hace recordar esos juegos simples de la niñez...


----------



## Mate

*Nota del moderador:*

Por como está organizado el foro no podemos hacer de este hilo un catálogo de todos los golpes habidos y por haber. 
Como ya ha caminado bastante, los moderadores decidimos ampliar el título para que abarque los golpes que se dan en la cabeza. Pedimos que las nuevas aportaciones se circunscriban al tema. 

Gracias.


----------



## oa2169

*pescozón**.*


*1. *m. Golpe que se da con la mano en el pescuezo o en la cabeza.
*2. *m._ C. Rica_,_ Cuba_ y_ Ven._ Golpe dado en cualquier parte del cuerpo.


*gaznatada**.*


*1. *f. Golpe violento que se da con la mano en el gaznate.
*2. *f._ El Salv._,_ Hond._,_ Nic._ y_ P. Rico._ Bofetada en la mejilla.


Aunque *tironear* no es un golpe, sí es la acción de halar los cabellos de la cabeza de alguien. Lo uso mucho por estos lados.


----------



## Lurrezko

En aras de la exhaustividad, añado el *capón* y el *cate* que me daba a diario mi profesor de latín, un señor con sotana y propenso a la caspa y la halitosis...

_capón2.
(Del lat. vulg. *cappo, -ōnis).
1. m. coloq. Golpe dado en la cabeza con el nudillo del dedo corazón.

cate.
(Del caló caté, bastón, y este del sánscr. kāšṭha, madera).
1. m. Golpe, bofetada._


----------



## XiaoRoel

Intentando ordenar el campo semántico de los golpes en la cabeza, hau que separar los que se reciben de los que se dan o se encuentran. Y los recibidos según la parte de la cabeza en la que se reciben. Sin ser exhaustivo, ya que cualquier tipo de golpe (suelen ser derivados sufijales con -azo, -ada. -ón, undos a un  lexema que designa el arma o la manera del golpe) si se da en la cabeza puede aplicarse (aunque haya que especificar textual o contextualmente que ha sido en la cabeza).
1. Gopes recibidos.
1.1. En la cabeza en general (suelen ser dados donde se puede, especialmente en la parte superior y trasera): coscorrón, molondrón, torniscón, tornavirón, coaca, macoca, capón, capitón, cachete, taire, mamporro, cosque, cabezada, calamorrazo.
1.2. En el rostro y sus partes: morrada, bofetada, sopetón, revés, tabanazo, palmada, guantada, duantazo, bofetón, voleo, chuleta, sopapo, tabalada, lapo, galleta, torta, cate, catite, trompada, trompazo, moquete, cachete, remoquetón, mojicón, taire, moji, soplamocos, torniscón, tornavirón, mamporro, jetazo, sopapo, gaznatada, capirote, capirotazo, papirote, papirotada, papirotazo, tincazo, tincanque
1.3. En la nuca y en el cerviguillo: cogotazo, garnacha, pescozada, pescozón, pestorejón, colleja, pestorejazo, tozolón, tozolada.
1.4. En la parte delantera del cuello: gaznatada, gaznatazo, gaznatón.
2. Golpes dados voluntaria o casualmente (entonces también son recibidos y se podría clasificar en el apartado 1.) con la cabeza: cabezada, cabezazo, casquetazo, testarada, testerada, testarazo, testada, topetazo, topetada, topetón, calamorrada, morrada, calabazada, trompada, trompazo, trompis, trompón.
Evidentemente, no es una lista cerrada y, dada la premura con la que la he realizado, habría que corregirla seguramente y actualizarla e, incluso, plantear otro tipo de clasificación. 
Espero, sin embargo, que valga para redimensionar el hilo por caminos menos confusos.
Un saludo.


----------

